# FRAMECELS GTFIH..This dude legit went from a framecel to average sized..Do you think it is possible by gymcelling or he took roids.



## 21YearoldFailed (May 15, 2019)

Is this possible please advise gymcels


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 15, 2019)

From subhuman to subhuman


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (May 15, 2019)

Bruh idgaf about his face i just asked is it possible to chnage frame that much by gaining muscle mass


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> From subhuman to subhuman


----------



## fobos (May 15, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> From subhuman to subhuman


He looks good, in fact mogs you
Also he wasnt framecel


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 15, 2019)

fobos said:


> He looks good, in fact mogs you


I aim for that twink aesthetic tbh


----------



## Sizzurp (May 15, 2019)

in 2 years ye seems do-able. I also started from the bottom, Good thing i have BBC muscle genetics


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (May 15, 2019)

lol brah yeah he looks good but he was a framecel you can see clearly in the after pic he has gained good muscle so thats why he looks wider tbh ngl


fobos said:


> He looks good, in fact mogs you
> Also he wasnt framecel





Sizzurp said:


> in 2 years ye seems do-able. I also started from the bottom, Good thing i have BBC muscle genetics


yeah bruh do you think how much width he added on his frame by gaining muscle also he did not change his bone structure.
Lifefuel for ke tbh tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 15, 2019)

He was never that bad to begin with


----------



## IceCutter (May 15, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> From subhuman to subhuman


Massive cope


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (May 15, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> He was never that bad to begin with


so can gymcelling really add width to shoulders and make you seem wider cuz he hinestly got a wider..


----------



## Insomniac (May 15, 2019)

he went form white to latino


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 15, 2019)

21YearoldFailed said:


> so can gymcelling really add width to shoulders and make you seem wider cuz he hinestly got a wider..


No shit you can add mass to your shoulders

He might also be frauding in the second pic and not the first.


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (May 16, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> No shit you can add mass to your shoulders
> 
> He might also be frauding in the second pic and not the first.


I know brah but it is lifefuel for me tbh if not roiding here..
Seems like i can get to average sized frame this way


----------



## Cretinous (May 16, 2019)

"bros do you really think adding mass to your shoulders can make your shoulders bigger" _posts picture of guy who has built a bigger body_







if you were in walking distance of me right now, id seriously do a B&E on you and kick your fucking ass, thats how much this dumb thread pissed me off


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (May 16, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> "bros do you really think adding mass to your shoulders can make your shoulders bigger" _posts picture of guy who has built a bigger body_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am low iq tbh ngl


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 16, 2019)

mass to hip/shoulder ratio illusion


----------



## FatmanO (May 16, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> From subhuman to subhuman


If he has tatoos he got laid end of story


----------



## Deleted member 470 (May 16, 2019)

wtf his fwhr increased massively it's like a different person 

and he was never a framecel


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 20, 2019)

21YearoldFailed said:


> Is this possible please advise gymcels
> View attachment 53694


How the fuck did his midface become so much shorter


----------

